# New track build in K.C.



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Just a quick post regarding a new build here in the K.C area.

This will be a temporary course, made from Tomy track. I will be doing a few little modeling and scenery projects with it, but mostly just for fun and a few races, I'm sure.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That layout looks like a LOT of fun. Love the long straight and the fast curvy sections. Cool diagonal action, too. Really nice!!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I'm guessing you're putting aprons on the curves. Is the black stuff in the 2nd picture the material you're using? What is it? Is it easy to use?

Nice layout. Looks like a fast track.

Later The wish I could count on a "few" races at my house but I have no space to Pit Rockinator


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey smalltime that trak looks fresh!! i like it lots seems to have many aspects ya want in a trak. but, why temporary? racin for 6 tight turns n long straights got it all goin on man.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

joegri said:


> hey smalltime that trak looks fresh!! i like it lots seems to have many aspects ya want in a trak. but, why temporary? racin for 6 tight turns n long straights got it all goin on man.


I'm waitin'/savin' for a routed layout. This is just to tide me over 'till then.




> I'm guessing you're putting aprons on the curves. Is the black stuff in the 2nd picture the material you're using? What is it? Is it easy to use?


That stuff is gasketing material I picked up from my old job. It's just a little too thick, and it's very soft. I'm thinkin' of trying to make sponge/silicone tires with it instead. I'll probably just go with the usual cork roadbed stuff.

Thanks for all the replies.:wave:


----------

